# Topics > Robotics > Songs about robots >  "The Girl And The Robot", Royksopp, 2009

## Airicist

"The Girl and the Robot" on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Royksopp ft. Robyn - The Girl and the Robot

Uploaded on Mar 7, 2009

----------


## Airicist

Lyrics:

I go mental every time you leave for work
You never seem to know when to stop
I never know when you'll return
I'm in love with a robot

In the night call you up and
Wanna know when you're coming home
Don't deny me, call me back
I'm so alone

In the night wait up for you
Even though you don't want me to
Go to bed and leave the lights on
What's the use

So you want to understand me
You just see what you want to see
There's no way I can help you out
You don't know what it's all about

Fell asleep again in front of MTV
God I'm down at the bottom
No one's singing songs for me
I can't wait for tomorrow

When you're gone and rain starts falling
I just sittin' here by the phone
Don't deny me, call me back
I'm so alone

Oh, when you gonna come home?
Oh, I just gotta know
When you gonna come home?
Oh

Baby I can't stand it when you go to work
You never seem to know when to stop
I never know when you'll return
I'm in love with a robot

In the night call you up and
Wanna know when you're coming home
Don't deny me, call me back
I'm so alone

----------

